# Markus Ruhl 7 weeks out from New York Pro 2009



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2009)

*Markus Ruhl, 7 weeks out from New York Pro 2009*






YouTube Video


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 31, 2009)

i thought he retired for health reasons?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2009)

I did too. 

He is a freak, but his body is so ugly.


----------



## plums_jp (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah hes on his way to greg valentino biceps lol


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah, that bicep looks as if it's going to explode!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2009)

this is a bit old, but kind of funny:






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 31, 2009)

That was funny, big ass man grocery shopping, and the looks of wonder were priceless.


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 31, 2009)

His shoulders are so ridiculous!
and I hope he quit smoking.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> yeah, that bicep looks as if it's going to explode!



they look unnatural, I am thinking synthol.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 31, 2009)

Prince said:


> they look unnatural, I am thinking synthol.



y not?

Synthol + heavy lifting + cigarettes = success... right?

He sure is fun to watch though!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 31, 2009)

I love that guy. His DVD was awesome.

Good to see he's back in the game.

Guy is still a fucking freaky monster, though.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 31, 2009)

both videos have him hanging out with a dike. coincidence? im not so sure


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> both videos have him hanging out with a dike. coincidence? im not so sure



I believe that is his wife.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 31, 2009)

Ruhl is a smoker?!  lol


----------



## Mudge (Mar 31, 2009)

I dont think they are synthol loaded biceps, I think his triceps just really lag. I have a sort of similar issue although not as bad, just as some guys have amazing triceps and perhaps lesser bicep development.


----------



## the nut (Apr 4, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> both videos have him hanging out with a dike. coincidence? im not so sure



 I thought he might be a lesbian!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2009)

no hat'n on Ruhl!


----------



## Chubby (Apr 4, 2009)

It looks like triceps are his weak point.


----------



## the nut (Apr 5, 2009)

Prince said:


> no hat'n on Ruhl!



He can take a joke.


----------



## Needtocut (Apr 13, 2009)

his biceps are going to explode in the beginning lol!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 14, 2009)

How does he fit his big ass in that little black car?


----------



## forman (Apr 14, 2009)

at least he doesnt have that insecure gym rat posture.. he has real confidence and a sense of humor..


----------

